# I have officially started!



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I decided to try south beach. I like that there is no calorie or carb counting- too busy for that! Wish me luck!

  
Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Congradulations, and good luck. I will be starting on it on Tuesday.

BTW, where did you find such pretty ticker. When I went the the free ticker site all I found was a plain bar?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

You WILL make it. Best wishes. Just don't over do it.. The True secert is Water Plenty of Water


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

If you click on my ticker- it will take you to the site. They have like 6 pages of bars and sliders.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you for the vote of confidence  Yes, I need to drink more water. A habit I got out of year ago when I switched to diet pepsi...since i got unaddicted to that- I drink lots of very lightly sweetened tea. I may have to at least switch to green tea or herbal tea.


Willow


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I have had others tell me try A teaspoon of Apple cider Viniger in A gallon of water. It helps flush the system and speeds the cleanseing the body needs. I also read years ago That the average Human has 17 pounds of waste products stored inn their systems, And after you rid your self of that the rest is easeir to lose!!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

OK- I tried to drink water last night- put ice in it to make it nice and cold...but it tastes terrible to me. Yes it is well water, but I have liked my well water in the past. So guess I will have to buy some. How much water will I have to buy to drink enough for a week?

Vinegar in the water? I can't even stand the water without it- I would never drink it with vinegar.

Well not sure it is 17 lbs in my case---I was really ill on some pills the doctor gave me to avoid a D&C when my pregnancy ended prematurely...I think I lost 5 lbs in waste and water....wish it would have been 17...would have at least been some consolation.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> OK- I tried to drink water last night- put ice in it to make it nice and cold...but it tastes terrible to me. Yes it is well water, but I have liked my well water in the past. So guess I will have to buy some. How much water will I have to buy to drink enough for a week?
> 
> Vinegar in the water? I can't even stand the water without it- I would never drink it with vinegar.
> 
> Well not sure it is 17 lbs in my case---I was really ill on some pills the doctor gave me to avoid a D&C when my pregnancy ended prematurely...I think I lost 5 lbs in waste and water....wish it would have been 17...would have at least been some consolation.


Have you tried to just put the water in a pitcher or jug in the refridgerator? That's how I do mine, then pour it into a water bottle. Keep it close to you and sip. You will begin to want more as the day goes on and before you know it, it will just be natural to drink water. Also a squeze of lemon juice will help. I couldn't use vinager.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I figured out the prob with the water when I went to run my bath- the softner needed recharged. I did that and tonight the water tastes good again. I drank one glass tonight. Now- how many oz of water are you supposed to drink?
I also rode the exercise bike for the first time tonight. It was much harder than I thought it would be! It has a heart monitor on it and got my HR up to 120-130 for about 25 mins. I did take 2 quick breaks breaks at comercials just long enough to drink some water. I guess it is a start huh? I have it sitting in front of the tv so I have something to distract me while I work out- plus helps me estimate how long I have to go 
I did goof on my diet this morning- hubby made breakfast for me- poached egg on toast and southern style hash browns with green and red peppers. I almost said no thanks to the hash browns and scraped the egg of the toast- but I did not want to hurt his feelings. He only makes breakfast about once every couple months. For supper I was back on course and ate lots of grilled veggies (zucchini, tomatoes and green peppers) marinated in fat free dressing and grilled beef. I need to grab something to eat before I leave for work- off to eat some fat free yogurt!

  
Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
BMI-25
Target HR- 99-153


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Start with 64 Oz A day = 2 quarts and work up from there. I Am doing A gallon A day, plus But then with 90-100 degrees out side Its just sweating out.But the Juices are Great. I prefer the Cranberry myself. That and lemonaid!!!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks. I will try that. Today I am not feeling well. Tummy been upset- so not eating my 5 times- only twice today. I hope it doesn't throw off my weight loss!

  
Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
BMI-25
Target HR- 99-153


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> Thanks. I will try that. Today I am not feeling well. Tummy been upset- so not eating my 5 times- only twice today. I hope it doesn't throw off my weight loss!
> 
> 
> Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
> ...


Did you read in the sticky's about the SB Flu? They said it's your body throwing off the impurities of all the bad carbs. They said it hit in the first week or two and it will pass.

Hope your feeling better.

I weighed in last and had lost another 3-1/4 lbs.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

No, I didn't see the stickies. On here? All I have eaten so far today is a handful of pecan halfs and 2 slices of bacon. I am starting to feel better but no energy and pretty cranky (though could be because I did the fianances too). Going to try dinner (soy patty and a side salad- will also have a bit of cottage cheese if I am still hungry- though I doubt I will be.) in an hour. Jumped on the scale this morning before bed (I sleep days) it was 135...hopped on again after I woke up- 133!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> No, I didn't see the stickies. On here? All I have eaten so far today is a handful of pecan halfs and 2 slices of bacon. I am starting to feel better but no energy and pretty cranky (though could be because I did the fianances too). Going to try dinner (soy patty and a side salad- will also have a bit of cottage cheese if I am still hungry- though I doubt I will be.) in an hour. Jumped on the scale this morning before bed (I sleep days) it was 135...hopped on again after I woke up- 133!


The stickys are on the South Beach forum.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I looked, but could not find the stickies. I did find someone who said something about the system cleaning itself out- but did not say how long it would last. I had a pretty good diet before, I did not go over board on the carbs- unless you count fruit. Not having fruit is killing me! I have a pack of blueberries and a pack of strawberries in the fridge that becon my name each time I open it. My tummy is upset again today, so only ate once again. Trying not to be gross, but it is not abnormal waste nor large amount- mostly gas and cramping. I jumped on the scale a few minutes ago though and I am down to 131! I will see tommorrow if that is true weight or just because I have mostly drank tea and water today.


----------

